# Jury duty



## Dcnewb4now (Nov 9, 2020)

Does target pay its employees if they are summoned for jury duty?  Also, you are able to request to be exempt for work reasons, does target provide a letter for those purposes?


----------



## SigningLady (Nov 9, 2020)

I believe only TLs and above are eligible for jury duty pay. Everyone else is SOL. When I had jury duty 5 years ago, I used a week of vacation.

I can't imagine what valid reason Target would have to excuse you from jury duty. Everyone is replaceable in retail.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Nov 9, 2020)

SigningLady said:


> I believe only TLs and above are eligible for jury duty pay. Everyone else is SOL. When I had jury duty 5 years ago, I used a week of vacation.
> 
> I can't imagine what valid reason Target would have to excuse you from jury duty. Everyone is replaceable in retail.


I work at a dc that’s been in max 60’s and a department or two are about a week behind.


----------



## buliSBI (Nov 9, 2020)

You can call the court clerk for the case on your job issues to appear.  The only time they release you is if you have issues with transportation, health, or childcare.  If you are called for Jury Selection you can try to be released.   You can state your job obligations to the attorneys and judge but if they select you, you are in it for the long haul.

I have only received one jury summons to appear but it did not go to trial.   But I have attended a number of capitol murder and federal larceny court proceedings. I was subpoenaed to testify as a expert witness and held in BFE of my state overnight but the case was mistrialed right before I was scheduled to take the stand. Judge ordered I get paid for time and hotel.  The taxes were horrible.


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 9, 2020)

Jury duty is so easy to get out of. If it's a criminal trial, just say you think cops are liars. If it's civil, just make up some other bias.


----------



## BurgerBob (Nov 9, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> Jury duty is so easy to get out of. If it's a criminal trial, just say you think cops are liars. If it's civil, just make up some other bias.


Bah just say jury nullification


----------



## Greenandred (Nov 9, 2020)

As a team member, I was paid for jury duty.


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 9, 2020)

I believe it is state dependant.

Good luck.  I've lived 20 years without being summoned (20 years eligible to be) and not called once.  My SO has been called three times in the last 10 years to the federal courthouse a hour drive away.  Makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 9, 2020)

From the handbook


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Nov 9, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> From the handbook


Thanks for the info, looks like I still would get paid!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 10, 2020)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Thanks for the info, looks like I still would get paid!


Talk to your hr.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Nov 10, 2020)

You’ll get paid the difference between juror pay and your normal day.
I’m not sure how that works as far as OT goes, however, I doubt they’ll pay you above 40hrs for it.
You’ll need a copy of your summons, a par form, and a copy of the letter you should receive from the courthouse when you’re released at the end.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Nov 11, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> Jury duty is so easy to get out of. If it's a criminal trial, just say you think cops are liars. If it's civil, just make up some other bias.


You still have to waste a day showing up for the selection process.

When I was summoned one time, my job reimbursed me 4 bucks (for gas) for the day and the court gave me 7 bucks for the day so it's definitely not a get rick quick scheme.  It's a, this is part of life so embrace the suck, moment.

I didn't get selected.  Since I worked warehouses my whole life I only shave about once a week, then let the stubble go a week (neck bleeding sucks too), so I assume I looked too disgruntled for either side to want me on the jury team.  Good thing I never went white collar or I'd have to bring the ascot back like Fred in Scooby Doo.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 11, 2020)

Last time he was called, husband took a bible with him & was bookmarking pages.
In the end, he was disqualified because he could speak Spanish (WTF?!).


----------



## Yetive (Nov 11, 2020)

I was disqualified because when the lawyer asked what I thought the case was about, I said "Minor in Possession."  Apparently, the position part was in dispute.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Nov 11, 2020)

Depends on how much your leadership likes you. Got paid once, screwed the second time....


----------



## ManMythMachine (Nov 24, 2020)

My wife got picked one time but not the second time.  I say, sequester my wife, please!











I joke! I kid!


----------



## buliSBI (Nov 24, 2020)

After two months after I moved, my former county's sheriffs dept went to my old house to issue me a subpoena to appear as an expert witness for a sex crime case in another county.  But instead they got my buyers lol.  I extracted data and video of the crime related to the incident.

The defendant ended up pleading guilty prior the case going to trial.


----------

